# Little Noisy - Hungary, May 2019



## B W T (Aug 3, 2019)

Little Noisy #01 Fallen Disney Castle by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Europe’s restricted zones are our favorite holiday destinations. As dark tourists, this time the thrill of the forbidden was taking us to off-limit parts in and around Hungary. On a five-day road trip, we camped at secluded areas at night to bring undisclosed locations to light at sunrise. From vehicle graveyards as we have never seen them before to historical power plants protected by security, we have infiltrated some of the most fascinating abandoned sites you can imagine. Join our journey to Europe’s forbidden paradises!


Little Noisy #15 Fortress by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

What looks like it could be a fallen Disney castle is actually one of the last relics of the once largest military base in Europe. The palatial building can be easily mistaken for one of the many old castles you can find in Hungary. But actually, this was the former main building of the barracks. The three-floor manor with an overall area of 6,000 square meters has become the landmark of the military camp thanks to its 50 meters high tower.


Little Noisy #22 Crumble by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

In the beginning of the 20th century, Franz Joseph I, Emperor of Austria-Hungary, which used to be a Dual Monarchy back then, erected this military settlement. Here the artillery of the army was trained. For that, several buildings were constructed. You could find everything here that you needed for life. And more. So, for example there was an own sewage plant, an airship hangar and an ice factory. The self-sufficient camp was growing so much that it even had its own currency for a while. It was available in two languages: Hungarian and German. Several thousand soldiers were housed here at peak times. But 30 years ago, the military withdrew. Since then, it's been open season for explorers.


Little Noisy #05 Barracks by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

We were excited to see what was hidden in the main building of the barracks. Until today, most buildings of the military base were already torn down or refurbished. In addition, new houses were built for the residents of the village. This makes the whole place really obscure. Directly next to the impressive ruin people are living in apartment blocks. From time to time, also children are playing inside the derelict building complex. Luckily, nobody bothered when we entered the premises. The access was super easy and already in the entrance hall we found first signs of vandalism. But also imposing, palatial architecture as you can see in the next picture.


Little Noisy #04 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

A scenery as we know it from many abandoned places: Color that's peeling off and plaster falling off the ceilings. All the rooms are empty and there wasn't much left behind to discover. We only can guess how the many rooms here were being used in the past. But one thing is clear: This building was built to last.


Little Noisy #02 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Especially amazing was the courtyard in our opinion. This was never a garden but after several decades of vacancy dense undergrowth with multiple meters high plants sprung up. A trail created by the many adventurous people was leading us to the other side of the building complex. Also here, the scenery continues: Graffiti and long, stripped corridors. With one exception: A saloon which probably was reserved for the command personnel only. At first, this was used as a dining hall and lounge, and later even as a cinema. The many details are reminding of better days.


Little Noisy #09 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

During World War One, large parts of the city were used to lock up prisoners of war from Serbia, Russia, and Italy. After the end of monarchy in 1918, prisoners of war were replaced with prisoners of conscience. Between both World Wars the military camp was mainly used as a shooting range. Every new weapon which was developed or purchased by Hungary was tested here first. In 1944, German occupying forces took over the territory. Hungary was an ally to the Nazi German Reich. After the Second World War, Soviet Troops then moved in. Large parts of the base were completely rebuilt. During the entire duration of the Cold War, the USSR military was garrisoned here. Only in 1990, soldiers were sent home. Since then, the main building has been decaying. As already mentioned, many other houses were repurposed or demolished. Only a few kilometers next to this place, a huge new military camp was constructed for the Hungarian army. Exploring the premises had a special post-apocalyptic vibe since we could hear the firing practices.


Little Noisy #06 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Today, the hundred-year-old ghost tower sits enthroned over the small village somewhere in Hungary and is a remnant of the region's moving past. This was a worthy kick-off to our Hungary journey. 700 kilometers away from home we were ready to explore some of the best abandoned places we knew so far. To get there, we travelled considerable distances in those following days. But before we get to all the dodgy and well-protected sites, we decided to present you the easier but more grand buildings. We continue with that in the second episode. If you think that today's palaces already had a gorgeous architecture, the next video will blow your mind. Promise! 


Little Noisy #35 Nocturnal by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

If you're now interested in seeing more, make sure to watch this high-quality episode on YouTube:


----------



## HughieD (Aug 3, 2019)

Your reports are always ace and this one's no different. Love that drone shot too. Superb.


----------



## Newage (Aug 5, 2019)

Wow
What a report, great photos and a great write up as well.
I’ll be heading over to YT to see more.

Cheers Newage.


----------



## stu8fish (Aug 8, 2019)

Ooh thats the mutts nuts. Super report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 8, 2019)

Amazing post as always nicely done!


----------

